# Worried after visit to health visitor



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi, I took my 12 week old daughter to the weigh in at the local doctors and just happened to ask the health visitor about my daughters large fontinel that is still very large.  She measured her head circumference and said she was slightly concerned as it had gone up 2 centiles within 4 weeks (was 39cm at 8 weeks and 41cm at 12 weeks). From 75th to 91st.  She recommended I see the gp, so I organised an appointment for the next day.  At home I checked, the measurement had been plotted wrong on the centile graph, in fact she had gone up but only by 1 centile.  Went to GP next day who measured and got another opinion of measurement, which was between 40 and 41, 40 would have put her on the same centile, 41 means it's increased by 1 centile.  She did say that Madison has a pronounced forehead, but said she thinks she's fine.  She is smiling, chatting to us regularly, quite good at holding her head stillish and is alert and has good muscle tone.  She was only 5lb 13oz born, don't know what her head circumference was then as they didn't tell us.  She has risen in the centiles for her weight even though she's had pyloric stenosis early on which meant a drop at about 5 weeks.  At her scan they did say her head was a normal size but her tummy circumference was small.  She was born via c-section but they had to use forceps as she was well stuck down in the pelvis.  

I am now extremely worried about her as I'm thinking there's something wrong with this prominent forehead.  I will make another appointment next week to get her measured and also to see if they will refer me to a paediatrician to get it checked, but in the meantime I was hoping you could let me know what you think about it.  

Many thanks

Lara


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi lara, im just wondering when you visited the gp and they measured her head circumfrence what was the outcome? did they make a plan to follow up or anything??

nic


----------



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi the GP measured it at either 40.6cm or 41cm depending on the amount they pulled it.  They just said to get it measured again in a couple of weeks time.  She seemed happy with her as she was very alert and said she didn't think we needed to take it further at the moment.

Lara


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi,  you say she is doing well with meeting her milestones, this is really good. i do understand your concern though and i do think its unnatural not to worry, i think your going to have to just wait and see when they measure her again and i agree with asking for a paediatrician referal, i would do the same,

please let me know how you get on

nic


----------

